# Truck pulls at the fair?



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Any one have any insight on this? I have an 01 HD with the 8.1. I believe that this truck has far more than enough under the hood to do somthing.. Just looking for some insight as to how it works and what class I might be in.. Also maybe some tips as far as how I could get the most out of my truck..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave will tell you.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm not sure how the classes are setup by you so some of what I'll say may not work for you.

Around here you'd pull in the stock gas class. Usually around 6500lbs but it varies by pull. 

To get the most out of your truck:
Tie Rod Sleeves 
Crank your torsion bars all the way down
Clamp your overload spring at each end to the rest of the leaf pack. If you have airbags inflate them reasonably until their pretty solid against the resistance of the leaf pack. This will give your truck a little bit of travel in the rear but not much.
4lo, I'd guess 1st gear but not 100% sure being a gas truck.
Most places run a 26" hitch height, get your hitch as close as possible without going over.
Usually drop the front tires air pressure, don't go to low though so you don't spin the rim inside of the tire (usually 30-35 is safe). Air the rears up to 65psi or so. 

I'm sure I'm forgetting plenty that others can add in.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Make sure you have your tank topped off,that 8.1 may not make a full run without running empty .


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thats all good info mark, thanks. I will be sure to top the tank off haha. I guess there is alot more to do then just hook my truck up to the sled and go. My question is what about running it in first gear? will it be ok if my truck runs at that high of an rpm? Will it make a huge deal if I did all of that but turn down the torsion bars? Thanks for the advice again..


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

When I pulled with my truck with the allison I found pulling in drive with the tow haul button on worked the best. Deffinitely make sure the t case is in 4low. My advise is make sure whatever class you run in your truck is as close to max weight as possible.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

how would one go about finding out how much I can weigh? Guess I could call maybe the fair grounds?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

KingDuramax;1490207 said:


> When I pulled with my truck with the allison I found pulling in drive with the tow haul button on worked the best. Deffinitely make sure the t case is in 4low. My advise is make sure whatever class you run in your truck is as close to max weight as possible.


Problem with pulling in drive is the truck will want to shift to keep the rpm's reasonable. He may be able to pull second but he's going to come to a very quick stop if his truck hits third gear. I run mine in 4lo, Manual (set it to 3rd gear), with tow/haul on. I made the mistake of throwing it in Drive one hook after backing up to the sled and the truck shifted to 4th and I don't have enough power for that gear. Shut me down about 15' sooner then I should have gone.



Tracy89;1490237 said:


> how would one go about finding out how much I can weigh? Guess I could call maybe the fair grounds?


Call the fair grounds. Once you know what their weight limit is and what your truck weighs get it as close to max weight as possible. If you have to add weight get it as far forward as possible (under floor mats, under seats, etc)

And it's easy to crank your tbars down. Floor jack, 18mm socket, and a battery impact. It helps reduce stress on the front end components.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

These are all great tips Mark. I looked up the rules for the Maine Truck and Tractor Pulling Assoc. and the hitch height in Maine is 24 inches. The hitch has to be the Reese on my truck. Think I could just take the ball off of one of my hitches and use that. I also have to put a chain that will go from one frame rail to the other to catch the drive shaft in the case it lets go. It didn't say anything about weight classes though. So I believe this will be up in the air probably until last minute.. I just pray that nothing goes wrong with my truck. haha. Chance you have to take though, I suppose.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Tracy89;1490247 said:


> These are all great tips Mark. I looked up the rules for the Maine Truck and Tractor Pulling Assoc. and the hitch height in Maine is 24 inches. The hitch has to be the Reese on my truck. Think I could just take the ball off of one of my hitches and use that. I also have to put a chain that will go from one frame rail to the other to catch the drive shaft in the case it lets go. It didn't say anything about weight classes though. So I believe this will be up in the air probably until last minute.. I just pray that nothing goes wrong with my truck. haha. Chance you have to take though, I suppose.


They'll probably want a 3x3 or 3.5x3.5" opening. Some of my friends run these: http://pullingproducts.com/AdjustableSledHitch.aspx or we've also made our own versions. Not saying you have to have a lot of money invested in a hitch, just gives you an idea what their usually looking for.

Drive shaft loops are common. Some places here just let you run a ratchet strap across, we did that for a little while. Ended up building metal drive shaft loops on the trucks for this year, much easier and safer.

For weight it's nice to know ahead of time, try calling the fair and finding someone halfway intelligent.

Expect something to break, hope nothing does. Most of the time everything goes well but not always. As the saying goes "Run what ya brung and hope you brought enough."


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

surprised noone mentioned shocks....

i'd replace my shocks before i pulled. but at the very least check them out.

if you start feel even the slightest bit of wheel hop, shut it down!!!

in the stock class especially, all the trucks that ended up breaking was because of wheel hop and the driver not being able to shut down quick enough.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just put your plow on, that's 700 lbs right there and it's far forward!


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome.. I know all about wheel hop, last year I tried to show off at a stop sign and snapped an axle.. Just being dumb. I dont feel like my plow would be excepted as counter wieght.. good idea though.. ha.


----------

